# Ardaric Vaanes?



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Good evening heretics! I've read the 1st 5 ultramarines novels, and was Ardaric Vaanes really featured in the 6th book? I wasn't sure on where to post this, I only ask as I'm thinking of modelling him in my army. The only thing I remember are his lightning claws, so can anyone shed some light as to some info on him? Hope I've got this in the right section, didn't know if it would right in here, black library or modelling sections but any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes he is in the sixth book. Though, I don't want to ruin for you, I won't tell you what happens to him. He was a former Crosair, so instead of his chapter signs and Imperium signs he has crosses along his black armor. He also has long hair though his picture has him in bon. He also has a jump pack. So I guess the cool thing is that you can make him look a bit corrupted with some chaos bits while just keeping the main pieces of space marine armor.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks buddy, although i dont mind if you ruin it for me, post those spoilers!


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

lets just say by the end of chapters due i really felt for Ardaric and its the best one ofthe lotalthough as much as i like Ventris i was actually on the side of the Iron Warriors and Honsou. its a good read and Ardaric is a great character


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

so... d'you think its a good idea to do this?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

okay, here goes, just make sure you post spoilers in the thread so you don't surprise other heretics.

SPOILER:


Vaanes gets killed in the end by Honsou. But basically what happens is that Vaanes regains his honor by fighting with Honsou right before Honsou is about to kill Uriel. So in the eyes of his chapter and Uriel, he is saved with his ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

ahhh lame, didnt think he'd get killed, ah well, i can still have him as a part of my IW army. anyone know his sort of facial features, hair coulor etc?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Skin color might be pale looking. His hair is dark black and its long. He has a picture of him in _Iron Warrior_.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

cool, i might put some IW looking chevrons onto one of the shoulder pads, with a crossed out raved guard guard logo on the other. dont know why but i imagined him to have short dirty-blonde hair, alas  cheers for all this matey! should be an easy enough conversion from an assault marine, plus a few bits to make him really stand out, might convert the lightning claws, make them look elongated or something... not sure yet. any thoughts?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

sethgabriel1990 said:


> cool, i might put some IW looking chevrons onto one of the shoulder pads, with a crossed out raved guard guard logo on the other. dont know why but i imagined him to have short dirty-blonde hair, alas  cheers for all this matey! should be an easy enough conversion from an assault marine, plus a few bits to make him really stand out, might convert the lightning claws, make them look elongated or something... not sure yet. any thoughts?


I know what you mean. I actually didn't know raven guard represent native americans until more recent fluff was out. But they kind of do culturally.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah... dont really know much about raven guard tbh, but i like the idea of the pale skin and black eyes, and the retro armour and all that. i know it sounds like but the names really stand out to me like shrike, corax, korvydae etc. im a sucker for fluff lol and the emphasis on jump packs. if i didnt have _sooooo_ many different WIP's on the go i might have started a small raven guard force. i get sidetracked all to easily and end up starting a new force... just the way i am lol


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Now I have a few questions here myself. In Storm of Iron and White Sky Black Sun has Honsou. Which other books feature this BADASS Iron Smith?


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

one of the anthologies has and its the lead into chapters due think its space marines anthoogy could be wrong though


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Gothic is correct. Also in _Skull Harvest, Iron Warrior_, and _The Chapter's Due_. He will not be written about for a while as it seems that Graham McNeill has already planned out the next novels for the Ultramarines and he has not put Honsou in it.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Skull Harvest is the Antholygies I belive, Chapters Due is a Ultra Book, whats Iron Warrior? Is that the book or Story in a book.

Also not asking for details (But Spoilers welcome) does Honsou kick some Ultra Ass or is he curb Stomp in Chapters due. 

Also Andaric Vanes is in all these books along with that Unlfesh Clone of Uriel?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Skull Harvest is the Antholygies I belive, Chapters Due is a Ultra Book, whats Iron Warrior? Is that the book or Story in a book.
> 
> Also not asking for details (But Spoilers welcome) does Honsou kick some Ultra Ass or is he curb Stomp in Chapters due.
> 
> Also Andaric Vanes is in all these books along with that Unlfesh Clone of Uriel?


I thought you were referring to _Planet Kill_. Its also an another anthology.
It goes,
Storm of Iron
Dead Sky Black Sun
Planet Kill
Skull Harvest
Iron Warrior
The Chapter's Due

I'm not going to lie, The Chapter's Due has a totally different outlook to Honsou. He is no longer the heroic character that charges the breach or challenges the champions of Badab's pirates. Instead he is a Daemon Princes' second hand man. He doesn't do much except for his confrontation with Uriel in which he is about to destroy him in his buddies and the out of the blue the Legion of the Damned come out of the ground kill them all. Honsou escapes. Yes Vaanes is in all of them except for the first and also the reason why Uriel didn't get ripped apart by Honsou. The New Born is also in all of them except the first. They both die in the confrontation, though Vaanes decides to switch sides and die "honorably." 

_Iron Warrior_ is a limited novel. 1000 copies I believe. I have three.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

ckcrawford said:


> I thought you were referring to _Planet Kill_. Its also an another anthology.
> It goes,
> Storm of Iron
> Dead Sky Black Sun
> ...


you bugger lol i must have missed that one


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Only a 1000!!! You have 3!!! boooooo... 

Well thats cool, Now I need to get those as all I have is Storm of Iron and Dead Sky Black Sun.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah i need to get those ones as well


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

ok so three of us want it we mug CKC lol x


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

:laugh: I'll pm you guys if anything is up. Its a pretty cool book. Its got some cool pictures and Graham McNeill's autograph. It was so fricken expensive as well.


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

sounds good man. Would love to get my paws on that


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

second that really got into the iron warriors since reading storm of iron and my favourite bit was seeing the des irae again i did wonder what happened to her now i know lol but sure ckc let me know


----------

